# My Slug Chucker



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I found this Remington 870 Special Purpose Magnum a while back.
This example came with a Remington rifled cantilever scope mount barrel, Boyds furniture and a scope that was demoted to my 10/22. I can find no evidence that it was ever fired.
I had a 3x9 Leupold on the shelf so I gave it a home.
I will pick up some sabot rounds and warm up my shoulder later this week.
Not sure what the MSRP on the gun was, but the Boyds furniture is $200.
I paid a whopping $300 for it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Here are three Winchester copper sabot rounds at fifty yards.


----------

